# Local Taxidermy supply store???



## mack300 (Jan 13, 2003)

I was wondering if there is a local place in the metro area to buy supplies? I just recieved an order from Van ****'s for just 2 sets of perch eyes = total of order $6.50. They raked me over the coals for $11.00 for shipping. These four eyes could have been thrown in an envelope and shipped for 40 cents. I will call them Monday to complain but if to no avail will look elsewhere for supplies. Any help would be great


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

No Taxi supplies in Michigan, but you might get lucky and call some taxidermist's and see if they have any they could sell you. sometimes they have an extra supply. 

Good luck


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...also VanDykes is now owned by McKenzie.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...also VanDykes is now owned by McKenzie.


As is WASCO, Rineharts, Matt Thompson, etc.....


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Plan ahead and buy more than a pair of eyes next time. 

From my DROID dammit!


----------

